# Nail spotter :(



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys, do the nail spotter work for you ? Each time i try it , he leave edges... Then i get so mad , i put it in the garage and each month i try it and it do the same thing over and over ... I know my blade is at the right place like it should be .....


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine work well. Have you tried a new blade? Are you thinning down your mud?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Abort !! Abort !!!*

Never mind ! My problem is solve ! The king of the hill has found my problem !! Thanks !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Columbia??:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Columbia ?*

Lets say his first name start with (A) and his last (st) !!!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Never mind ! My problem is solve ! The king of the hill has found my problem !! Thanks !!


Don't know if you have read up on them on this site but..... 

Don't bother with them on 1st coat

They frown on them around here, there's a few of us who get away with using them, me being one of them. But I only use it on the final coat, and if the job is small, I don't bother at all.

But even when you get running them right, you might or will get a little lift mark on the bottom stroke. Got me wondering if kiwiman was right about putting a brake on the nail spotter,,,, but then again, that would mean a sheep shagger was right about something


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't know if you have read up on them on this site but.....
> 
> Don't bother with them on 1st coat
> 
> ...


Ewe know I'm right 2F#ckabuck :whistling2:
Another thing it needs is a wider blade than the shoe (or something similar) so it's more stable and easier to keep flat ....no good for some areas tho. I spot the first coat by hand, then 3" spotter, then 5.5" DM box, makes no difference the extra width on the final coat because the sander still covers it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I always do the first coat by hand, cause of the furrbies and high(proud) screws. I second with a three inch spotter, and then third with the same three,,,,On the first pass of the three, I bear to the left and on the second pass with the three, I bear to the right. That eliminates the "hard" edge of double coating and ends you up with a 5" coat on the screws. 

At least thats how I did it before we got hope and change,,,, now I mostly paint,,,the shame of it all !!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I always do the first coat by hand, cause of the furrbies and high(proud) screws. I second with a three inch spotter, and then third with the same three,,,,On the first pass of the three, I bear to the left and on the second pass with the three, I bear to the right. That eliminates the "hard" edge of double coating and ends you up with a 5" coat on the screws.
> 
> At least thats how I did it before we got hope and change,,,, now I mostly paint,,,the shame of it all !!!!!!!


I would be pissed too, if hope and change made me a painter


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2011 wasn't kind.


----------

